# L'Amante Tebana- La caccia (parte 1)



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

L'Amante Tebana ha un mirino laser infallibile che le fa "annusare" lo sposato da scopare in tempo zero.
E per lui ovviamente. Non c'è scampo, l'abbiamo già detto.
In genere, se cedono subito, lei si disinteressa. Vincere facile non è il suo stile.
La sfida. Il non rispetto. Il non rimorso e soprattutto il cuore di ghiaccio sono caratteristiche imprescindibili dell' A.T.

Il cazzo non ha cuore. E la Guest star nemmeno. Figuriamoci l'Amante Tebana.
Lei non ha tempo da perdere con dei cazzoni, a meno che non siano posizionati nelle mutande dello sposato. In quel caso allora...si può discutere.(mai sotto un 20 però, se no diventa beneficenza e quella la si lascia alle mogli)

La preda deve avere almeno 2 caratteristiche:
Fede al dito ed essere fedele. Un fedele vero, perchè se  mente, lei se ne accorge e sono minchie amare. (se ha figli meglio, ma per alcune AT non è importante. Per me è basilare ovviamente. Sono un AT assolutamente stronza)
L'Amante Tebana infatti, non perdona le menzogne dette dall'amante futuro. Mai. 
Se lo fai, sappi che lei si limiterà a buttarti nel sacchetto dell'umido tirandoti pure un calcio in testa per il tempo, prezioso, che le hai fatto perdere.

Per qualche giorno, l'A.T. ti studia e osserva. Scruta ogni tuo movimento. Ogni tuo gesto. Ogni tuo respiro.
Tutto di te viene messo sotto osservazione, in quanto AT deve capire dove affondare le sue unghie maliarde e ottimizzare il tempo perso prima di portarti a letto.
Perchè a lei non frega nulla del corteggiamento. Non gli interessi come essere senziente (che a prescindere non sei) lei vuole solo un antirughe e un antistress.
Nulla di più e nulla di meno.
Sei un toy. Non ti è permesso dimenticarlo mai.
(ma tu la devi adorare, ovvio. Lei è il meglio in assoluto e tu devi essere grato)

In genere la fase studio-preda dura poco, a causa del fatto che l'AT è super intelligente, strafiga eccetera, per cui non ha certo bisogno di stare li a studiarti troppo perchè in pochissimo ha già capito tutti i tuoi punti deboli e li sfrutterà ad uno ad uno per farti capitolare.
Quando una nasce migliore a prescindere, il resto viene automatico.

Quando le informazioni sono al completo, comincia la caccia vera al marito fedele e l' AT comincia soft. 
Mai spaventare un fedele perchè poi inseguirlo con il tacco 12 diventa problematico (anche se l'AT è sempre campionessa mondiale di corsa sui tacchi 28) e la prima cosa da fare è il flap flap (unico e assoluto marchio di fabbrica della AT doc.) perchè ricordate, stupidi fedeli, senza il flap flap le amanti tebane sono patacche di importazione cinese e non valgono un cazzo.


Ops...il dovere mi chiama...
Continuo dopo.

E voi stupidi fedeli.

Smettetela di toccarvi.


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

Io non mi sono toccata!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3245 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non mi sono toccata!


Io si, mi sono toccato: ho appoggiato il viso sul palmo della mano.......


----------



## gas (6 Giugno 2012)

Ma dimmi prima che inizi a toccarmi, per quale cazzo di gusto la str..a tebana ama questo gioco? 
Forse per il puro gusto di osservarlo mentre lui si sbatte?
O forse per i 22 cm che non riesce ad avere dal suo solito maschio?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

gas;bt3247 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma dimmi prima che inizi a toccarmi, per quale cazzo di gusto la str..a tebana *ama questo gioco? *
> Forse per il puro gusto di osservarlo mentre lui si sbatte?
> O forse per i 22 cm che non riesce ad avere dal suo solito maschio?


Non lo so! Non sono io che scrivo! ma ti pare io sia così? 
Uffi...io sono Tebina...


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3245 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non mi sono toccata!


nemmeno io! Ma chi si crede di essere quella là sopra?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3246 ha detto:
			
		

> Io si, mi sono toccato: ho appoggiato il viso sul palmo della mano.......


Concordo Mons. Su questo forum ci mancava solo questa. Amante Tebana.
Che invornita.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Te *b*ossino......!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Però come stereotipo di spauracchio per i moralisti benpensanti bigotti sputasentenze, ci sta, dai!


----------



## gas (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3249 ha detto:
			
		

> nemmeno io! Ma chi si crede di essere quella là sopra?


ehehe infatti mi ero stupito.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ma ragazzi ci siete o ci fate?
Quella là sopra è come molte persone vedono le amanti.  Stavo ironizzando alla grande. E ovviamente continuerò a farlo.
la figura dell'Amante Tebana mi mette di buon umore!


E' come la cattiva sexy dei fumetti no?

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2012)

se a.t. è amante tebana, a.t.a. cos'è? :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3254 ha detto:
			
		

> ma ragazzi ci siete o ci fate?
> Quella là sopra è come molte persone vedono le amanti.  Stavo ironizzando alla grande. E ovviamente continuerò a farlo.
> la figura dell'Amante Tebana mi mette di buon umore!
> 
> ...


Appunto, e io che ho detto?


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt3255 ha detto:
			
		

> se a.t. è amante tebana, *a.t.a. cos'è?* :rotfl:


Amante tebana accuorta?


----------

